# Is there a website that sells a manual conversion kit for a 704z??



## tee-man (Apr 2, 2012)

TRY TO MAKE MY 704Z A MANUAL...ANY HELP??:thumbup:


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

try broxsons outdoors in navarre. if they do not have any in stock. they have a good reel man that can get them. the reel guys name is rick.


----------



## tee-man (Apr 2, 2012)

okay thanks


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

https://www.causewaybaitandtackle.com/Penn_704z_Bail_less_Conversion_Kits_p_1883.html


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Reel Parts*

Check on Ebay also. They show up from time to time. 

If you can get one locally; go for it. I just paid $8.95 to ship a $9.95 part.  C2


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I picked one up at reel fun years ago. I would definately call the shops around town before paying to ship one. It was a common part not too long ago.


----------

